# Etrade CFDs - Any good?



## shadders (14 February 2007)

Hi All,

After a brief dalliance with commsec I've decided that they suck and I need a new broker.  Etrade appear to have everything I need and I've tried their demo platform and it seems a lot better.  I'd like to get a CFD account as well so the fact that they offer an integrated CFD platform is a bonus.

Someone mentioned on another thread that etrade CFD's were not so hot... Can anyone who uses it comment on how they find it?  It's not a dealbreaker if I don't use their CFDs but it would be a definate bonus.


----------



## Fab (24 March 2007)

shadders said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> After a brief dalliance with commsec I've decided that they suck and I need a new broker.  Etrade appear to have everything I need and I've tried their demo platform and it seems a lot better.  I'd like to get a CFD account as well so the fact that they offer an integrated CFD platform is a bonus.
> 
> Someone mentioned on another thread that etrade CFD's were not so hot... Can anyone who uses it comment on how they find it?  It's not a dealbreaker if I don't use their CFDs but it would be a definate bonus.




Interesting I actually did the opposite as I opened a normal share trading account with Etrade and I think Commsec give you better transaction rate as well as much more flexibility for example you don't have to have the money in your account before buying stocks.

I am now willing to open a CFD account and I am thinking Commsec CFD account might be the right place but I have heard they are on the expensive side and I don't know how good their platform is. Any feedback?


----------



## $$Magnet$$ (24 March 2007)

shadders said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> After a brief dalliance with commsec I've decided that they suck and I need a new broker.  Etrade appear to have everything I need and I've tried their demo platform and it seems a lot better.  I'd like to get a CFD account as well so the fact that they offer an integrated CFD platform is a bonus.
> 
> Someone mentioned on another thread that etrade CFD's were not so hot... Can anyone who uses it comment on how they find it?  It's not a dealbreaker if I don't use their CFDs but it would be a definate bonus.





I still prefer CMC even though they are mm. I trade aussie stocks and their quotes mirror the asx. The 4 yrs I have been with them I have only been requoted a few times on the 'smaller' stocks. They have the best margins still, and cheap fees, last time I compared it to the several new providers. For a dma based, I guess FP markets is my next choice. Margin is impt to me as it's only logical to get more bang for my buck.   Dangerous for newbies though if they don't understand how this type of trading works.

If you are interested in etrade, you may as well check out Man financial too as they are etrade's provider if you only want to trade cfds ie.  With them you can trade a selction of penny stocks.


----------



## codeowl (25 March 2007)

This may be of some help:


CFDTOOLS


----------

